# Powering a 4 lane HO track



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Been reading a lot about the various power supplies available and most say to use a nice adjustable source that gives proper voltage, amps, etc. but this one power supply is still wired to all four lanes. Wouldn't this still cause a power surge on the other lanes if one car goes off the track in another lane? Or do I have it all wrong with this thinking?

Years ago my buddy had his track setup where all four lanes were individually powered to avoid the surge deal.

Tried doing some research on this but I wasn't coming up with anything concrete.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If the supply is regulated you shouldn't experience surges or drops.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

